# Comment ouvrir la boite d'un Mac classic



## jc jullian (5 Mai 2003)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais ouvrir la si typique boite du Macintosh classic mais je ne vois pas comment faire.

Il me semble que c'est par le bas de la façade mais il doit y avoir un cliqué que je ne vois pas. Je veux pas forcer car j'ai peur de cassé et comme c'est une pièce de collection !

Merci d'avance


----------



## Langellier (5 Mai 2003)

Bonjour
Pour ouvrir un mac classic, il faut d'abord se procurer un très long tournevis. Sous la poignée au dessus du boîtier vous trouverez deux trous profonds au fond desquels se trouvent les vis. Dévisser. Ensuite il faut séparer la partie avant solidaire du tube cathodique du reste, ceci avec un large tournevis. Si vous voulez changer la pile il faudra la trouver dans tout cet enchevêtrement de fils et circuits. Peut-têtre faudra-il débrancher qqchose ... pas facile, les monoblocs....

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/bernard.langellier/info/vieuxmac.html

bernard L


----------



## Zitoune (6 Mai 2003)

Il faut un tournevis torix !


----------



## Luc G (6 Mai 2003)

C'est un torx un peu spécial et très long mais ça peut s'ouvrir même avec un autre tournevis long en général.

Par contre, faire très attention à l'intérieur : il est assez facile de casser l'arrière du tube vidéo.


----------



## bigtool4u (10 Mai 2003)

Pas facile à trouver, un très long torx... Pour ouvrir mon Classic II je me suis bricolé une rallonge avec un stylo (en ne gardant que le "corps" du stylo") et un embout torx.


----------



## kertruc (14 Mai 2003)

Il existe un outil spécial, un "Mac Opening Tool", avec d'un côté un torx, et de l'autre une pince pour écarter les deux pièces du boitier.
J'en ai récupéré un, c'est génial... mais je sais pas si ça se trouve encore...

Effectivement, il faut faire attention au tube... c'est fragile et dangereux...


----------



## [Jurassic] Cham (9 Mai 2004)

J'imagine que l'outil spécial Apple ne se trouve pas dans tous les Castos, alors quelle est svp la référence de long tournevis Torx ? -&gt; diamètre, longueur mini...


----------



## PowerBookophile (9 Mai 2004)

J'utilise un torx 15. Comme il est un peu court pour les vis du dessus, je prends une petite clé à molette. Parce que ce n'est pas facile de tenir et déviser avec le bout des doigts.


----------



## [Jurassic] Cham (9 Mai 2004)

PowerBookophile a dit:
			
		

> J'utilise un torx 15. Comme il est un peu court pour les vis du dessus, je prends une petite clé à molette. Parce que ce n'est pas facile de tenir et déviser avec le bout des doigts.



Merci pour ta réponse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au risque de vraiment passer pour une quiche ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), 15, c'est quoi ? La longueur en cm ? Et pour le diamètre ?


----------



## PowerBookophile (9 Mai 2004)

Non, 15 c'est le diamètre de la vis. Sur mon tournevis, il est écrit : T15x50. Je ne sais pas ce que veut dire le 50. En fait, je l'avais piqué dans les outils de mon père... A y réfléchir 50, c'est peut-être  la longueur de la tige (50 mm)


----------



## [Jurassic] Cham (9 Mai 2004)

Apparemment, il faut donc chercher un T15x200 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai trouvé un embout T15 dans mes outils. 15, ça ressemmble au rayon du cercle dans lequel est inscrit l'étoile Torx. Mais pas de support assez long je crois chez moi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, j'ai déjà avancé grâce à vous.


----------

